# mousie waves from oregon



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Hey everyone! I just joined in hopes of learning more about mice in general. I've had a small breeding colony since September last year, and they have been so much fun. I look forward to talking to you all!

Kimberly


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey :3.

And awww at your signiature! So cute!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Aww thank you! Your's too. What an adorable mouse.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

That's my Toddington :3. Everyone thinks she's cute.

Welcome to the forum, then :3. Post lots of pictures, we love them.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome! Finally another person in the pacific north west that breeds mice!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

HELLO!!  welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Paul


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome


----------

